# Is it snowing where you live?!



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Is it snowing where you live?

Well, it's snowing here in Gettysburg (about 100 miles north of D.C.). Yesterday the snow looked pretty... it was just an inch and made everything look more like Christmas. Now the stuff is pouring down like crazy. The weather report is talking rain. If I don't get the snow off my car and put the car in the garage, I'll have a giant ice block instead of wheels to get to work. 

The big questions: should I get the snow off the car? And once it's off the car, should I drive somewhere, risking death on the unplowed streets, for some chocolate?


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> As to the chocolate question, no. Chocolate is only worth risking your life over after about a week without it. Do you have, by chance, semi-sweet chips on hand? Cream cheese and powdered sugar? A dab of butter, pinch of salt, and dash of vanilla? If so, I can get you an easy fudge recipe and you will have chocolate on hand.


Semi-sweet chips! Cream cheese! Heck, no, I don't have any of that stuff! If I did, my head would be buried in the refrigerator... but there's a drugstore a mile from my house. I can coast down the hill, and if I crash, the hospital is only a block away. Seriously, I just stuck my hand out the front door. It's changing to sleet, which means ice. Time to carve out the car.

And yum, yes, please post the recipe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We had snow this morning in Alexandria, VA, but it's been raining since mid-morning.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Considering it is currently 79 degrees, I'd say no. But I can drive to the store and get some chocolate for you.

Which reminds me, I got some wonderful Godiva for Christmas. Peppermint Bark, Pumpkin Spice Caramel (yum) and Eggnog. I think I'll try the eggnog next. 

Wait, am I being insensitive to the chocolate needs of those less fortunate than I?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Snowed over night a bit and more this morning between about 9 and say 11. . . .by then, though it had switched to sleety stuff. Kinda miserable out actually.  Fortunately, I _have_ chocoloate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have chocolate, cookies and hot chocolate with my fun new little chocolate pot:









It's got a built in little blender thingy. You put the milk in it, microwave it to get it hot and then put the chocolate shavings in. Put the blender thingy top on, blend and yum!

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I Love chocolate. Bought malomars a couple of weeks ago and ate the whole box in two days. Won't
buy it again for a long time.LOL. Everybody know when I am bowling badly to give me chocolate. It does help.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

It's snowmageddon here in Cincinnati.  That means we have about 2 inches. We pride ourselves here on the lack of ability to drive in anything but pristine weather.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, then it's changed since my husband learned to drive: He's from Cincinnati and is one of the best drive in snow people I've ever known. 

He's also exceptionally good at parallel parking.  

And if he has to parallel park IN THE SNOW, it's just magnificent.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, it all went downhill after he left.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Snow in oklahoma yesterday, though not the big storm that was predicted. Street isn't too bad today, so back to work. I stayed inside yesterday, though I already had chocolate at home! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, then it's changed since my husband learned to drive: He's from Cincinnati and is one of the best drive in snow people I've ever known.
> 
> He's also exceptionally good at parallel parking.
> 
> And if he has to parallel park IN THE SNOW, it's just magnificent.


No wonder you married him. <sigh>


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Green grass Christmas where I am in the Chicago area.  It is cold.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just windy and cold in Atlanta.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

It finally quit late yesterday afternoon.  We have over a foot of snow here and the local ski resort is jammed packed!!!  We've had lots of snow for over a week and my commute home has been really, really nasty.  The ruts in the road get icy and then it's just a skating pond...

Quite pretty though!!


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

Ooof...sorry, no snow here...we're in the 60s today. Will definitely send some warm thoughts your way, though .

Boy...that cocoa does look tasty...

Stay warm and safe...all of you!

~Harley


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We've had snow all day here in northern Indiana. We had white-out conditions for a while too. Predicted to get a total of 4-7" before it's over with tonight. Sure wish it would have arrived a few days before Christmas so it would have been a white Christmas instead of a green/brown one. Fortunately I've been able to stay inside my warm house today...except for a short time shoveling with my boys. With Christmas just being over we have PLENTY of chocolate in the house too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Clear in Maine right now but they are predicting a classic Nor'easter starting tonight. Inland there might by 8"-12" of snow but for those of us near the coast--who knows? Slush and nasty most likely. Friday might be worse when the temps go below freezing and everything turns into an icy mess. Yuck!

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Plenty of snow here in central Washington.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm back from my foray into the frigid hinterlands of Pennsylvania... everything has a coat of ice now. I shoveled my driveway and sidewalks and unburied the car... and shoveled the driveway again because the plow sealed it up twice. I wonder if the snow plow drivers feel bad when they see some poor woman struggling with huge chunks of cementlike ice or if they just give an evil laugh. 

Then I drove a block away for cat duty (a cat caretaker couldn't get through the snow, so I took her place), and finally crawled to the Rite Aid drugstore for a milk chocolate Dove bar and popcorn. 

TL Haddix, that recipe looks sinfully delicious. Betsy, your red cocoa maker looks beautiful, too.

It's good to be indoors with lights and heat and a roaring fire.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Upon making it to work this morning, there was a tiny tiny bit of frozen wet falling from the up.  Surprising considering it's Las Vegas.  

Not that any of it stuck around to give the illusion that it's supposed to be "winter."  Of course, not too long after I walked into the building...pretty much all the clouds dissipated and got to *enjoy* the sun...  Bleh.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I just started here, in Rochester, NY, about an hour ago.

Dawn


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Snowing right now here in southern Maine, with a prediction of freezing rain starting at noon. Yuck! Everything is closed so I am relaxing in bed with my little computer. Talk about lazy! LOL.

L


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No snow so far in London, England, this year, thank heavens. I live in a cul de sac with no through traffic, and if the snow settles it hardens to ice within a few days and my street gets turned into a skating rink. Sounds nice. Isn't.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

We ended up with about a foot of snow.  Did you ever get that chocolate?

Dawn


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Some flurries and a light dusting here in Chicago.  The big storms have all missed us so far.  And I am disappointed.  I actually love snow.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> We ended up with about a foot of snow. Did you ever get that chocolate?
> 
> Dawn


LOL. Yes, I risked my life for a Dove milk chocolate bar... and it was worth it to sit in the car with my hot coffee and eat the whole thing in 2 seconds flat.

A foot of snow is awful. We just had a few inches, but it turned to ice overnight.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Our snow started yesterday morning right after a nice freezing rain.  My daughter and SIL left for home.  It took them five hours to make a two hour trip to our home town.  The roads were better after that except for a coup,e of areas in Tennessee where they dove through some freezing rain.  

We have had snow flurries all day.  No accumulation.  
deb


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> It's just tapering off here in southern Indiana. We have about an inch or two, but further north, say 50 miles? They have a flipping blizzard. It was supposed to hit us and moved north overnight. Whew!
> 
> As to the chocolate question, no. Chocolate is only worth risking your life over after about a week without it. Do you have, by chance, semi-sweet chips on hand? Cream cheese and powdered sugar? A dab of butter, pinch of salt, and dash of vanilla? If so, I can get you an easy fudge recipe and you will have chocolate on hand.


We are 10 miles south of downtown Indianapolis. I measured a foot of snow in the backyard yesterday. They closed our office because of whiteout conditions, and all counties were under travel advisories. Extra day of vacation!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

We had a white Christmas and the snow stayed the next day too. It's just now melting.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Got about a foot of snow here in the Southern Tier of NY. Had a burst of energy last night around midnight so I went out & shoveled the 8" that had fallen so far. It was wet & heavy  Had to go out this morning & clear off the 4" they had accumulated overnight. Came inside, took a nice hot shower & then of course the plows came through again & pushed all the heavy stuff into the end of the driveway. Went out for a third time....grrrr.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Not here. Around 85 degrees in Phnom Penh. 
I wouldn't mind you sending me some of your snow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Forecast is for snow tomorrow, now. . . . . .


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Oops, I spoke too soon; it's snowing again now. I love the snow! If I've got to have this miserable cold, at least I get something pretty to look at while I'm cooped up indoors with my box of Kleenex.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

'Twas a "White Christmas" across our state (apologies to Irving Berlin). Got a winter storm on Wednesday that prompted me to get out that garbage--the sooner, the better.

Right now, it's clear but chilly outside.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We still have snow on the ground.  Another inch expected tonight, and a couple more tomorrow.  
I have nowhere to go so I do not care.  
For those who do have to be out, be safe.  
deb


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Dara, I hope you feel better soon.

It's supposed to start snowing at 3:00 a.m. here. Rats. I hope it doesn't snow out my writing group tomorrow morning. We've met for breakfast once a month for the past three years. I always look forward to the calories, coffee, and gossip as well as the feedback. However, I hate the thought of coming home to find my driveway sealed up by the snowplow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's supposed to snow somewhere in the area tomorrow, so we've got our supplies in today.  Including lots of milk and whipped cream to use in making hot chocolate.

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Did you miss us? We got an inch of freezing rain Christmas day and then 5 inches of snow that evening. Lost power about 11:30 that night. Got it back about 4:30pm today. Lost some food in the fridge and spent some nights huddled under the down comforters, but not too bad. Glad to have lights and heat now, though.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

We were supposed to get 8 inches the day after Christmas here in South Central Ohio. We are half way between Columbus and Cinci. We only got 2. But we are supposed to get 4 more tonight. I'll believe it when I see it. I love playing in the snow with my Labs!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Finally some snow here in Chicago.  Been snowing off and on all day.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, it's snowing here in Burke VA this morning.  It started out with mixed precipitation as we left the house and five miles north it changed to snow.  It's been snowing here since 9:45 and it's beginning to lay on cars and grassy areas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Started snowing here around ten-ish.  Nice and fluffy. Roads are fine though. . . .


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

It's been snowing here in Gettysburg since before dawn. The street outside the window looks like an old fashioned snow globe. Everything has that snow muffled, "the world has stopped" quiet. My collie loves to sit outside until the snowfall covers her whole body.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

it's snowing in NYC, but it's melting as it hits the pavement (or the windows)


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

We've been getting snow on and off since Christmas Eve in Grosse Pointe. I had just been thinking how last year I didn't have to shovel the driveway once all winter. Now I've done it twice in just a few days.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, before it was snowing. now it's SNOWING. big wet sticky stuff, but still melting on the pavement.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It's snowing again today in northern IN today too. It snowed several inches last night and started up again this afternoon. Funny how we couldn't get a single flake before Christmas, but in the 4 days since then we've had snow every day except one! It's really pretty today though. It's still on the tree branches and the new stuff is just free falling....not much wind here.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

HAGrant said:


> LOL. Yes, I risked my life for a Dove milk chocolate bar... and it was worth it to sit in the car with my hot coffee and eat the whole thing in 2 seconds flat.
> 
> A foot of snow is awful. We just had a few inches, but it turned to ice overnight.


It's actually snowing again. Supposed to snow all weekend, but it was fun to get out and play in it with my 5yr old.

Dawn


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It is snowing again.  The road off the main road to our house is not too great.  J's uncle was spinning in his truck when he went around the lake with the plow. J said we have at least five additional inches.  
deb


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Here is what we woke up to. Please ignore the dirty windows. This is our back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those photos. It looks so peaceful.

We had another 3 inches or so today. I shoveled my sidewalks and driveway as fast as possible, since it will ice over tonight and be impossible to shovel tomorrow. I'm very grateful to be inside with lights and heat. It's freezing outside. Stay safe, everybody.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm in Colorado... need u ask?  Hah... we have had snow off and on all week.  I think the next storm is Monday..


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

We got that 8 inches they were calling for! Dogs are loving it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

No snow here in central Texas.    

We did have a nice snowfall back in 1985. I had to drive home from work in the dark with 2-3 inches of snow on the road. It was memorable.  


Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Seriously? *starts packing the boxes and preparing to move to Texas.*


On the other hand, last year (2011) we had something like 100 consecutive days with temperatures between 100-106 F. And this year, we've had only 11.5 inches of rain out of a yearly average of 34. 

Mike


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

No, it doesn't snow in bay area in N. California.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Skies are grey.  We will probably have more snow today.  Just flurries hopefully.  
J's uncle ended up getting his truck stuck yesterday.  Thank goodness he didn't put it in the lake like he did year before last.  
deb


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I'ts been a while since I have seen snow. I think we got a few flakes down here in south TX a few years ago. Before living in Oklahoma we did get some. 
But nothing like the walls I got growing up in Germany.  .

T.L's pics are about what a good day in winter looked like then. Its all romantic and cute in theory, but I do not miss driving in that mess. I don't miss being snowed in with banks up above the doors. I don't miss not finding the cars under the snow. 

But then I never liked the snow. There were weeks were all we could do was pull out the cross country skies and go. It was like living in a snowglobe. Dark and dreary yet blinding because of the snow. 

We used to stick our faces in one of those UV lamps so we wouldn't get depressed.  . 

It helps if you like the snow. I hope you all have a functional winter at least.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Austin, TX here. We hit a low of 36 and it's cold and wet and rainy. I think it's in the 40s now, but it's going to be yucky all day. We get a little snow every few years. Last time we had a good snow, 2 years ago?, I went and got the kids from school so we could play in it together... it melted that afternoon 

I'm pretty much always cold these days (I've lost a LOT of weight and I guess that insulation was keeping me warm). I dream of moving back to Honolulu where it's rarely below 65. LOL.


----------

